# un mets ...



## charlie2

Hi everyone,
I learned about the captioned this (my) morning and it is not _on met_ written by a poor speller and who does not know how to conjugate "mettre".
I wonder if there are other similar nouns in French which I should watch out for?
By similar, I mean taking an "s" in its singular form.
Thank you.


----------



## fetchezlavache

une souris !!!!!!!!!!! muuuuuahahhaha !!!!!!


----------



## JohninVirginia

charlie2 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> I learned about the captioned this (my) morning and it is not _on met_ written by a poor speller and who does not know how to conjugate "mettre".
> I wonder if there are other similar nouns in French which I should watch out for?
> By similar, I mean taking an "s" in its singular form.
> Thank you.



un lis
is not quite as deceptive


----------



## Jabote

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> une souris !!!!!!!!!!! muuuuuahahhaha !!!!!!


 
LOL MDR etc... Téfolle, fetchez ! ;o)))


----------



## Whodunit

un jus ...... hmmmm délicieux


----------



## charlie2

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> une souris !!!!!!!!!!! muuuuuahahhaha !!!!!!


I love that.  
I have my contribution too : avis, fois, succès, procès, cambouis. Are they correct?


----------



## Gil

charlie2 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> I learned about the captioned this (my) morning and it is not _on met_ written by a poor speller and who does not know how to conjugate "mettre".
> I wonder if there are other similar nouns in French which I should watch out for?
> By similar, I mean taking an "s" in its singular form.
> Thank you.



Looking for nouns ending by "as" in their singular form, I (the search function on my computer) found about 100 in Le Petit Robert.

As for nouns ending by "ts" in their singular form, I found : "_mets, puits, rets, starets, stariets,"  _et bon nombre de noms composés comme: _"deux-mats, trois-ponts, mort-aux-rats"_ etc.

N.B.  I did the search only for letters "a" and "t".


----------



## gliamo

un legs

G.


----------



## fetchezlavache

i don't know really... un vers ? but this one has so many homonyms that you've probably learnt it in maternelle


----------



## Cath.S.

Un ris (de veau) et un pis (de vache)!!!


----------



## Gil

gliamo said:
			
		

> un legs
> 
> G.



and "prélegs"


----------



## Gil

egueule said:
			
		

> Un ris (de veau) et un pis (de vache)!!!



Nom mais, on m'oublie:  adonis


----------



## Whodunit

Gil said:
			
		

> Looking for nouns ending by "as" in their singular form, I (the search function on my computer) found about 100 in Le Petit Robert.
> 
> As for nouns ending by "ts" in their singular form, I found : "_mets, puits, rets, starets, stariets,"  _et bon nombre de noms composés comme: _"deux-mats, trois-ponts, mort-aux-rats"_ etc.
> 
> N.B.  I did the search only for letters "a" and "t".



Look for non-plural words with "-ois" such as mois, bois, pois, etc.


----------



## Gil

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Look for non-plural words with "-ois" such as mois, bois, pois, etc.



77 entries, but not all of them are nouns.  There are numerous entries that are both adjectives and nouns, for instance : "_finnois, iroquois, gaulois,"._


----------



## Jabote

matois, patois, pantois, putois, fois, échalas...

Et dans deux qui finissent par un x, choix, poix...


----------



## Gil

Jabote said:
			
		

> matois, patois, pantois, putois, fois, échalas...
> 
> Et dans deux qui finissent par un x, choix, poix...



matois et pantois sont uniquement adjectifs.


----------



## charlie2

Okay,
I work in the Hong Kong Police Department as a negotiator.
Whenever I am not on duty, I stay at our _headquarters_. My partner works in the _Customs_ and Excise Department. She likes to wear _jeans_ and takes the _bus_ to go to work.
Whenever I am on duty and her mobile phone rings, she freaks out because to her, no _news_ is good _news_.
With all those lovely entries of yours in French, could you pull something like the above?   
Thank you.


----------



## Jabote

Gil said:
			
		

> matois et pantois sont uniquement adjectifs.


 
Oups, je n'avais pas vu que c'était uniquement des substantifs qu'on recherchait..

Alors dans les autres substantifs, il y a tamis, reps, clebs (légèrement argotique mais existant !), mois, repas...


----------



## Whodunit

Jabote said:
			
		

> Oups, je n'avais pas vu que c'était uniquement des substantifs *qu'on* recherchait..
> 
> Alors dans les autres substantifs, il y a tamis, reps, clebs (légèrement argotique mais existant !), mois, repas...



Sorry that I'm a little off-topic here, but wouldn't it be better to use "que l'on" here, because of Egueule's kakemphaton "con".


----------



## Jabote

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Sorry that I'm a little off-topic here, but wouldn't it be better to use "que l'on" here, because of Egueule's kakemphaton "con".


 
Yes you're right.... except that I was writing something very literary...


----------



## Cath.S.

charlie2 said:
			
		

> Okay,
> I work in the Hong Kong Police Department as a negotiator.
> Whenever I am not on duty, I stay at our _headquarters_. My partner works in the _Customs_ and Excise Department. She likes to wear _jeans_ and takes the _bus_ to go to work.
> Whenever I am on duty and her mobile phone rings, she freaks out because to her, no _news_ is good _news_.
> With all those lovely entries of yours in French, could you pull something like the above?
> Thank you.


Mon legs : du jus de cervelas  

Il était une fois un putois fort matois
Qui vivait, mais bien seul, tout au fond d'un grand bois.
La dame de son coeur était une souris.
Une souris charmante, au teint blanc comme lis!

Las! le rets du mariage retenait sa chérie
Captive au fond d'un puits auprès de son mari.
Fallait-il le rosser ou lui faire un procès?
L'enduire de cambouis, espérer son décès?

Désirant le succès, Putois Matois partit
Demander au starets de donner son avis.
Mal lui en prit, hélas, car cet échalas-là

Avait une cervelle plus menue qu'un p'tit pois.
Vous voudriez savoir comment finit l'affaire?
Vous ne le saurez pas et c'est mon dernier vers. ​


----------



## Gil

egueule said:
			
		

> Mon legs : du jus de cervelas
> 
> Vous ne le saurez pas et c'est mon dernier vers. ​



Wow.  Ronsard peut aller se rhabiller dans .... où qu'il soit....


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> Mon legs : du jus de cervelas
> 
> 
> Il était une fois un putois fort matois
> Qui vivait, mais bien seul, tout au fond d'un grand bois.
> La dame de son coeur était une souris.
> Une souris charmante, au teint blanc comme lis!
> 
> Las! le rets du mariage retenait sa chérie
> Captive au fond d'un puits auprès de son mari.
> Fallait-il le rosser ou lui faire un procès?
> L'enduire de cambouis, espérer son décès?
> 
> Désirant le succès, Putois Matois partit
> Demander au starets de donner son avis.
> Mal lui en prit, hélas, car cet échalas-là
> 
> Avait une cervelle plus menue qu'un p'tit pois.
> Vous voudriez savoir comment finit l'affaire?
> Vous ne le saurez pas et c'est mon dernier vers.
> ​




Egueule you're something else !!! C'est superbe !!!! Quel talent !


----------



## Cath.S.

Vous êtes bien aimables !


----------



## fetchezlavache

hehehe.. <claps and bows to egueule>


----------



## JohninVirginia

egueule said:
			
		

> Mon legs : du jus de cervelas
> 
> Il était une fois un putois fort matois
> Qui vivait, mais bien seul, tout au fond d'un grand bois.
> La dame de son coeur était une souris.
> Une souris charmante, au teint blanc comme lis!
> 
> Las! le rets du mariage retenait sa chérie
> Captive au fond d'un puits auprès de son mari.
> Fallait-il le rosser ou lui faire un procès?
> L'enduire de cambouis, espérer son décès?
> 
> Désirant le succès, Putois Matois partit
> Demander au starets de donner son avis.
> Mal lui en prit, hélas, car cet échalas-là
> 
> Avait une cervelle plus menue qu'un p'tit pois.
> Vous voudriez savoir comment finit l'affaire?
> Vous ne le saurez pas et c'est mon dernier vers. ​



Exceptionnel.
Stupefiant.

(Even though, alas, most of the "nouns ending in 's'" don't appear in my pocket French-English dictionary).

John in Virginia


----------



## fetchezlavache

JohninVirginia said:
			
		

> Stupefiant.



john, the 'crack thread' is two threads back !


----------



## JohninVirginia

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> john, the 'crack thread' is two threads back !




Speaking of crack, try the following photo...

3w.funlol.com/pictures/0378.html


----------



## JohninVirginia

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> john, the 'crack thread' is two threads back !



:>>

Vouz avez le culot de dire ca a moi, quand Egueulu ecrivait un poeme d'un mariage entre un putois et une souris?

LOL

Well, okay, peut-etre mon francais est un peu maladroit...

John


----------



## Cath.S.

JohninVirginia said:
			
		

> Speaking of crack, try the following photo...
> 
> 3w.funlol.com/pictures/0378.html


ROFL! A1 stuff John.


----------



## JohninVirginia

egueule said:
			
		

> ROFL! A1 stuff John.



For an even better one:

http://carcino.gen.nz/images/index.php/00b9a680/66490086


----------



## fetchezlavache

awwwwwwwww john, i was just kidding, your french is good ! only, stupéfiant has two meanings, and probably even more than two, come to think of it !


----------



## Cath.S.

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> awwwwwwwww john, i was just kidding, your french is good ! only, stupéfiant has two meanings, and probably even more than two, come to think of it !


John, Fetchez was making a pun as_ stupéfiant_ 


means what you meant
but is also the official name for illegal drugs, the French drugs squad being la Brigade des Stupéfiants.


----------



## charlie2

Gil said:
			
		

> Wow.  Ronsard peut aller se rhabiller dans .... où qu'il soit....


Thank you, egueule. "...The heart says so often enough, the tongue is silent." But not this time. 
Edit : I almost forgot. Gil, how did you know that I would visit that thread? Is it because it concerns food?


----------



## JohninVirginia

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> awwwwwwwww john, i was just kidding, your french is good ! only, stupéfiant has two meanings, and probably even more than two, come to think of it !



Je m'imaginé ça.  J'essai chercher les mots anglais-français et, en suite en revers, français-anglais.  Et a mon avis, 'stupéfiant" etait peut-etre convenable... even if the double meaning allowed a little pun.
Mais, on peut néanmoins faire des erreurs.  Par example, mon dictionairre fait-moi savoir que "tedious" traduit comme "ennuyeux".  Pour moi, l'utilization des accents est "tedious" avec mon ordinateur, mais a mon aivs est peut-etre "fastidieux", ou tel mot.


----------

